# A little Christmas cheer I put on film



## lil_fighter (Dec 20, 2010)

Me and a friend decided to walk around the downtown of my local city, and give out some gifts to random strangers. The one thing was, my friend had to wear a Santa suit. I got the pleasure of filming the whole thing. Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VqnLWLynRs

I gotta tell yea, I'm not a complete saint here, its for a film contest, but the reactions we got are completely natural. One of the guys was pretty close to tears, it was just a little heartwarming


----------



## Orc (Dec 20, 2010)

If GBAtemp had a Like button, I'd click it right now.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 20, 2010)

That's really nice of you and your friend.
You put smiles on their faces!


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 20, 2010)

Beautiful ;-;



			
				Orc said:
			
		

> If GBAtemp had a Like button, I'd click it right now.


I'd tap it.


----------



## lil_fighter (Dec 20, 2010)

Aw, thanks guys, it means a lot!

If you really like it, could you help me spread it around a bit? The contest it's for is deciding the winners based on Youtube views. I think its a bit of a dumb way to decide the best video, but whatever!


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 20, 2010)

lil_fighter said:
			
		

> Aw, thanks guys, it means a lot!
> 
> If you really like it, could you help me spread it around a bit? The contest it's for is deciding the winners based on Youtube views. I think its a bit of a dumb way to decide the best video, but whatever!


dude its awesome


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 21, 2010)

Beautiful video, this is what Christmas should be all about, that emotion you can see and feel by watching the video.

Awesome editing, and overall amazing job!


EDIT: And I agree with Orc, if we had a like button, I'd hit it!

EDIT EDIT: Watched it again.....and again......and again......This is really so well made, I'll be stickying this thread untill Christmas is over! So much positivity in such short time, you have a great talent!


----------



## .Chris (Dec 21, 2010)

This was really nice! What were in the gifts anyway?



			
				Orc said:
			
		

> If GBAtemp had a Like button, I'd click it right now.
> Times Nine Thousand.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 21, 2010)

Just look at the guy on 1:03 and 1:10, look at his eyes.....WOW, I'm deeply touched and moved by this video!


----------



## mameks (Dec 21, 2010)

Very well done.



			
				Hikaru said:
			
		

> Beautiful ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lil_fighter (Dec 21, 2010)

You made it a sticky?! Wow, thank you! Thats incredible!

Again, thanks guys, the responses I've got from people on this video have been really inspiring! I'm currently 3rd place, but even if I don't win, its no big deal, its been an amazing experience so far!


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thats great,,, it really makes me sad on how many people dont act like this... your doing a great job and the video is beautiful....


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 22, 2010)

Put it on my Facebook to spread it around a bit. I love your vid.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2010)

Should have brought RUDOLPH with you.

You did something good.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 23, 2010)

Like everyone else, I loved the video, great work man.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 23, 2010)

lil_fighter said:
			
		

> You made it a sticky?! Wow, thank you! Thats incredible!
> 
> Again, thanks guys, the responses I've got from people on this video have been really inspiring! I'm currently 3rd place, but even if I don't win, its no big deal, its been an amazing experience so far!


No problem, it's worth stickying! I've watched the video several times so far, and already showed it to few people. They all loved it.

I hope you win the contest!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 25, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!

http://appventcalendar.com/contest/

I'm glad your video won, well deserved!

I'll leave this pinned for another day.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 25, 2010)

Congrats on winning it deserved every bit of it


----------



## Scott-105 (Dec 25, 2010)

I just noticed this now. I'm glad you won, it was really great


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 26, 2010)

Unpinned as promised.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 26, 2010)

The gifts should of exploded!


----------

